
APL a Day - lelf
https://www.sacrideo.us/tag/apl-a-day/
======
kelas
well done aaron

[https://kparc.io/kc](https://kparc.io/kc)

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
Neat. I didn't know there was a WASM build of Shakti on the web.

~~~
chrispsn
It's really neat!

Note this is k7 - dev has since moved to k9. k7 will be remembered as the
'Unicode symbols' experiment of k; for example nulls were slashed zeroes (Ø)
and pi was, well, the pi symbol. k9 dropped them as they're not easy to type
across all OSes without config or a dedicated editor.

k9 also has the nice dedicated 'cut' symbol, and a few other improvements, but
it's not done yet.

~~~
chrispsn
BTW, a little easter egg that the creators built in: try Ctrl-[ and ] at
console.

------
LessDmesg
An APL a day keeps the Python away, huh?

------
lalaithion
This is great!

I do think you have a formatting error. For me, all matrices appear on one
row, like so:

> 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8

> The above matrix contains 9 elements arranged into 3 rows and 3 columns.

You also use / without defining what it does, in day 4.

------
threatofrain
What's the most popular modern APL?

~~~
Jhsto
Please do correct me if I'm wrong, but I've just recently researched APL and
it seems like beyond J there really isn't anything else. There's a lot of
recent research however, so maybe soon you'll see something new, but in
general array based languages seem very little used and studied.

~~~
kick
proprietary: k7, k2/k3 (very frequently used so including them separately),
dyalog APL, APL2 (still shipping), APL2000, D

not proprietary: NARS, ngn/k, J, klong, aplette, gnu apl, kona

javascript: ngn/apl, oK

calculator (free software): ivy

dead but the body's still warm (free software): xxl, nial,

dead but the body's still warm (proprietary): aplx, a+

There's a bunch missing here because everyone alive has written an APL
interpreter at some point (Ken Thompson did for example but it's ancient
history and has a few descendents), but listing all of them would take hours.
Especially if we're getting into historical stuff.

They've been pretty heavily studied, though, certainly:

[https://vector.org.uk](https://vector.org.uk) (APL journal going back almost
forty years)

If you have access to the old IBM journal, you'll find stuff that's past
fifty, the first book on it is 58, and it itself is past sixty now.

~~~
ptrott2017
re: Nial -still alive - QNIAL latest updates were in 2019 see
[https://github.com/danlm/qnial7](https://github.com/danlm/qnial7)

~~~
kick
I don't really see it as still alive: half of the commits in that repo in
total were on that day, and only one was a change of code. Before it, the last
code change was two years prior.

"Mostly dead" may be more accurate, I'll grant.

------
phaedryx
APL != Apple Public License

APL != American Power & Light

etc.

It is
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APL_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APL_\(programming_language\))

For those of you who were ignorant like I was.

~~~
phaedryx
_sigh_ downvotes for trying to be helpful.

~~~
kick
While I can't speak for people who downmodded it initially, it was probably
downmodded because "sarcastic acronym guessing game" is a trope on this site
that people see frequently and are getting tired of: it seems like it at first
glance, especially given that there were already people implying it was a
programming language by the time you sent your comment. However, APL is niche,
so you probably were well-intentioned rather than playing a part in that.

It's hard on Internet forums to see if something is genuine or sarcastic, so
sometimes even the nicest comments get downmodded.

That said, complaining about them only invites more. You have a higher chance
of getting back to a positive score by not bringing it up, and it's against
the News Guidelines to, anyway:

 _Please don 't comment about the voting on comments. It never does any good,
and it makes boring reading._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

If you're consistently posting good, helpful or kind stuff to the site, it
almost always outweighs downmodded comments in due time, so don't sweat it!

~~~
phaedryx
Yeah, I was sincere. I thought it was a Public License of some sort. Never
would have guessed that "APL" was "A Programming Language" without searching.

Now I know a little more about what is acceptable, I guess.

------
ngcc_hk
Quite interesting but I just hope if they start with an open one.

